# Touchpad froze, hard reset, can't boot and may be read-only



## safarijack (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my first post.

The problem I'm having may be unfixable, I'd like to know why it happened at least though. From what I've read it sounds like the internal storage is "write-protected," and there is no solution. I'm not an expert, I've been following guides and I probably made some mistakes earlier, but it seemed to just happen out of the blue. I'll try to be detailed.

A while back I installed CM7, later CM9, then newer CM9, and yesterday I attempted a clean install of CM10.1. When I was in CM9, a notification for "preparing the sd card" wouldn't go away so I plugged it into the computer and windows wanted to repair it, which caused an infinite boot loop. (turning off and back on before even getting to boot animation) For this reason I tried a clean install. ACMEUninstaller2 seemed to work, I still had android files on the touchpad, which I manually deleted, but it booted into webOS so I assumed it had worked. I then installed CM10.1, CWM6, Moboot0.3.8 using ACMEInstaller5, then I restored to a backup of CM9, then flashed CM10.1 and the latest gApps using cwm (I think the restore reverted to the older cwm and moboot) I had my old data and everything seemed to be working fine for 30 min. In the storage settings I changed from MTP to USB mass storage, but I don't if that had an effect. While I was browsing the settings, the touchpad froze. I waited, then hard-reset. (holding home + power) Upon restarting, it was stuck on a never ending boot animation. I waited over an hour to no avail. I tried ACMEUninstaller2 again, it completed then boot right back into moboot and the never ending CM10.1 animation instead of webOS. I eventually realized that any data written to the drive is removed or added back upon rebooting. When I try restoring I get a MD5 mismatch error, when I try installing a zip It aborts saying that the file is bad. None of this matters of course because everything resets on reboot. I can used webOS and cmw but CM10.1 never finishes booting. Mac disk utility says there are errors, repair runs but errors remain. Windows shows no errors. Drive properties say that it is readable and writable, but the symptoms sound like it is write-protected.

If anyone has a solution or explanation, it would be very much appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

safarijack said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.
> 
> The problem I'm having may be unfixable, I'd like to know why it happened at least though. From what I've read it sounds like the internal storage is "write-protected," and there is no solution. I'm not an expert, I've been following guides and I probably made some mistakes earlier, but it seemed to just happen out of the blue. I'll try to be detailed.
> 
> ...


Well you got the latest files and everything installed, thats good. Then you done gone and messed it up by restoring your backup and getting the older files, which you don't list(You don't list any Rom specifics either). Probably CWM5 which you then used to corrupt your partition by flashing Roms with it. Also you shouldn't restore older backups with newer versions of CWM, make newer backups.Then you did something really face palm worthy "Mac disk utility says there are errors, repair runs but errors remain." so at this point you might be totally screwed. Stop try to fix your Android device from a Mac, that just sounds wrong.

You can try using the ACMEUninstaller2 then running the WebOS doctor. Hopefully this will fix it but stop trying to repair it from your Mac and PC :zipped:

WebOS Doctorhttp://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23212708291676447


----------



## safarijack (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Roland, I'll give some more information:

I was following a portion of this guide http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/72177-guide-for-installing-cm9-and-10-plus-how-to-install-cm10-over-cm9/

specifically this after uninstalling and using ACMEInstaller5 instead of 3:



> You will need to copy the CM9 or CM10.zip, Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6.zip to the cminstall folder on your TouchPad just like you have in the past. You won't need the Gapps.zip as that will get restored with the backup you made&#8230;
> 
> Now run ACMEInstaller3. When it is done, boot to Android to verify a good install. Now reboot back to your recovery program and restore that backup you made. You now have Android installed with the correct sized /system partition and any corruption that was there because of using old versions of CWM or TWRP is gone.
> 
> If you restored your backup of CM9 and are ready to move on to CM10, it's as easy as copying the CM10.zip and the JB-Gapps.zip over to your SD card and using recovery to flash them.


This is the ROM and gapps I used:

update-cm-10.1-20131125-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

update-gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip

I cannot tell you any specifics about the version of CM9 I was running.

And yes, I'm now running CWM5 and Moboot 0.3.3 again



RolandDeschain79 said:


> You can try using the ACMEUninstaller2 then running the WebOS doctor. Hopefully this will fix it but stop trying to repair it from your Mac and PC :zipped:
> 
> WebOS Doctorhttp://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23212708291676447


I'm afraid you misunderstood part of my original post:

After running ACMEUninstaller2, everything is restored when rebooting, the drive goes back to the same configuration no matter what changes I make. I used mac disk utility hoping that it would make my disk writable again. I attempted WebOS doctor twice (3.0.5 and 3.0.0) before mac disk utility, I received the 12% error but didn't pursue it because it sounds like it'll be unsuccessful for the same reason. Anything mac disk utility did is being undone, I believe I'm in the same square as when the touchpad froze.

So do you think that the CWM 5 change corrupting the partitions would cause the drive to become like this?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Your first mistake was letting Windows try to repair the SD card on the TouchPad.

"When I was in CM9, a notification for "preparing the sd card" wouldn't go away so I plugged it into the computer and windows wanted to repair it, which caused an infinite boot loop. "

Your second mistake was restoring your CM9 backup over the top of the CM10.1 install. What you should have done is install CM9, restored the CM9 backup and then installed CM10.1.

Your third mistake was trying to turn on UMS in settings/storage. That has not worked since CM9. Why CM put that in there, cause it does not work.

Your fourth mistake was trying use a MAC disk repair utility. Who knows how much more damage that added. The take away here is DON'T use PC's or MAC's to repair TouchPad disks.

You mention in your first post you tried a clean install of CM10.1. If you were following my guide, you should have made a backup, used ACMEUninstaller to completely remove Android and then ACMEInstaller5 to install CM10.1. Restoring your backup over that as I pointed out was a mistake. In fact, since I wrote that guide, I discovered a better way to recover ones apps and data from a Nandroid backup. It involves using advanced restore to restore ones data only. That way, one can just do the clean install of CM10.1 and advanced restore one's data.

You are at the point now that if you cannot clean out the corruption on the TouchPads's disk, you are probably done. You need to Google WebOS Doctor stops at 12% and follow those instructions to try to get your TP working again. There are several good tutorials on the web for that. Here is a discussion that might help with that:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/

Another mistake that has been pointed out to other users is not running ACMEUninstaller before running WebOS Doctor. One will have a much better chance of success running the Doctor if Android is uninstalled first. I strongly suggest you try the uninstaller again before trying to run the Doctor.

CWM5 has nothing to do with the jam you are in now. It was causing inode errors in the /system partition that was showing up with one tired to use ACMEInstaller3. Here is a thread that discusses that in detail:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38577-recovery-jcsullins-touchpad-cwm6-v6019-2012-12-15-edit-1-31-13/

The long and short of it is use CWM6 and Moboot 0.3.5 or 0.3.8 in all future installs.


----------



## safarijack (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for the reply nevertells.

My touchpad disk began this read-only state a short while after the 3rd mistake. When I tried mac disk repair I was hoping that it would at least make the drive writable again so that I could use ACMEUninstaller and webOS doctor. I think that what ever effect it has was overwritten anyway though, because the touchpad disk returns to the same configuration regardless of what changes I make.



nevertells said:


> You mention in your first post you tried a clean install of CM10.1. If you were following my guide, you should have made a backup, used ACMEUninstaller to completely remove Android and then ACMEInstaller5 to install CM10.1. Restoring your backup over that as I pointed out was a mistake. In fact, since I wrote that guide, I discovered a better way to recover ones apps and data from a Nandroid backup. It involves using advanced restore to restore ones data only. That way, one can just do the clean install of CM10.1 and advanced restore one's data.
> 
> You are at the point now that if you cannot clean out the corruption on the TouchPads's disk, you are probably done. You need to Google WebOS Doctor stops at 12% and follow those instructions to try to get your TP working again. There are several good tutorials on the web for that. Here is a discussion that might help with that:
> 
> ...


Yes those are the steps I followed from your guide, except my back up was older because I couldn't access CWM by that point. And of course I misunderstood the last part, on restoring my data.

I cannot run ACMEUninstaller before WebOS Doctor because its changes are overwritten when the touchpad reboots. For this reason, I'm afraid to pursue that 12% error only for it to have no effect as well. Post #38 in that thread (Official fix your touchpad thread) also leads me to believe this:



> Post #38: As I can see this solution doesn't work for read-only bug, when you have "frozen" filesystem: everything that was deleted magically returns back?


Do you think that the touchpad disk is permanently broken? Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

What you say may be true for the average user who does not have the skills and knowledge of an HP technician. At this point I don't think you have anything to lose to try and follow the guide for a TouchPad that fails Web OS doctor at 12 percent.


----------



## morningforest (Aug 8, 2013)

I have tried the 12% FIX and it will not work I hace had cm 9 updated to cm 10 running
cm 10_tenderloin-userdebbug 4.2.2 jdq39e eng.jenkins20130829.054531 I started having problems with battery drain.
so I was updating to a 4.3 android version.I did the whip and installed new 4.3 I had a good startup and was able
to boot to webos the back. I powered off and 2 hours later ..... It would not boot. after 1 full day charging I was
boot only webos to on pc I can see my sd with my android backup and other stuff but no cminstall file
tried to reload and could see it no problem but will not boot up other than webos and when I I can not find the
cminstall file.I have loaded perware and and tailor ...
qas not able to put anything else on after tying the web dr
any help would be great I have been using this TP and love it I do not have the update for root cert.thinking
this might have something to do with it. I also have not use of my app catalog

HELP ANYONE Thanks


----------



## safarijack (Nov 30, 2013)

For those who are interested, this post and downwards discusses my issue in detail (the read-only eMMC Touchpad):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45309263#post45309263

Ultimately, this poster's first theory about the exact cause was incorrect and no solution has been found yet. If anyone finds a solution, I'd still be interested. Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you read the OP of that thread and try the posters suggestion?


----------



## safarijack (Nov 30, 2013)

I have not tried any suggestions on that thread because unfortunately I will not have the touchpad in front of me for a few more days. However, I've read through the thread and neither the OP or the following suggestions worked for any posters who claimed to have the read-only issue. There was one solution for not being able to delete the store volume, but it turned out that that was not caused by the read-only problem, and was irrelevant. 

The poster I was referencing to believed that the write-protect settings may be in the EXT_CSD register instead of the CSD register like he originally thought.

This was his last post:



> Well, dang. So it is looking more and more like the problem isn't with the whole-chip write-protect that can be set in the CSD register. This means it is more likely related to the other write-protect mechanisms that exist in the EXT_CSD register.
> 
> Unfortunately, as far as I can tell, there is no way to read EXT_CSD via sysfs/debugfs on the version of Linux that is running on the Touchpad (2.6.35). I did find a set of userspace MMC tools (mmc-utils), but it sounds like they require Linux 3.0+ to work. So either we need to wait until somebody has managed to port a newer version of the kernel to the Touchpad, and then build a bootable-over-USB recovery image that contains the new kernel + the mmc-utils, or backport some of the changes in the MMC driver from Linux 3.x (it sounds like there is a specific ioctl that it needs to support for mmc-utils to work) to the current kernel and then roll a recovery image with that.
> 
> ...


I'll try some stuff anyways before burying this in the closet. Hopefully a solution arises in the near future, though it looks very unlikely.


----------



## iMarck90 (Oct 6, 2013)

You can use the webOSDoctor? If yes use the Doctor 3.0.0 *http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/WebOS_Doctor_Versions#Wifi_Only*

This version is capable of rebuilt your NAND. The tips come from John Steffes (webOSNation).

Only this version of Doctor have this functionality for Touchpad.

*N.B.*

*Remove Android before to use the webOSDoctor!*


----------



## safarijack (Nov 30, 2013)

iMarck90 said:


> You can use the webOSDoctor? If yes use the Doctor 3.0.0 *http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/WebOS_Doctor_Versions#Wifi_Only*
> 
> This version is capable of rebuilt your NAND. The tips come from John Steffes (webOSNation).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply iMarck90, but unfortunately I can't remove Android because of this read-only bug and webOSDoctor fails


----------



## iMarck90 (Oct 6, 2013)

Try this solution *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24047078&postcount=3* worked for some people.
If still not working i recommend to asking help in webOSInternals or webOS-Ports IRC.

I never had this problem.

N.B.

On webOSNation a user spread a internal tool of Palm called Nova Device Installer. You can download here *https://mega.co.nz/#!XEklTBBb!cCynYCLtZL2ZcjkKmfV1nhpjjdIxiwTfi1ULQuDiTqQ*

This tool is capable of relive the brick device.

I have tested with a Veer the version *NovaInstaller_92.jar**. *What you need? Download the webOSdoctor for your Touchpad and extract the files, go in resources and copy *webOS.tar*

Launch the *NovaInstaller_92.jar *and connect the device in Recovery Mode. On Local base image select webOS.tar

Modem Update set *Skip.*
Firmware Update, Touchpanel and A6 set on *Check.*
Software Update set *Production.*

Now Flash the device.

I don't really know if this can work or can damage your touchpad! So before you do maybe is better to asking help to webOSInternals.


----------

